# ATi Tool and VistaX64 SP1?



## Priest (Sep 19, 2008)

I just got my new HD4870 1GB and I am having some serious issues with CCC. If CCC is installed with my driver it will BSOD on every boot. I have tried drivers 8.7 to 8.9, as well as windows updates, and installing SP1 for Vista, and a lot of other things. But all of that is not what I want to ask about.

I always much preferred ATiTool in XP and I would like to use it with my copy of Vista Ultimate X64 SP1 but I can't seem to get it to work. I really would like a way to mess with my driver settings so I can mess with the 4870's new AA options.

I have tried the cmd line to disable digital driver signature, and I tired readyboot, neither worked.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

Use the latest beta:

0.27b3

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596


----------



## Priest (Sep 19, 2008)

How sure are we that ATiTool's artifact scanner is working correctly in VistaX64 with the 4870's? Its picking up errors for me at stock speeds every 2-3 seconds, and my temps are not all to high


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

Priest said:


> How sure are we that ATiTool's artifact scanner is working correctly in VistaX64 with the 4870's? Its picking up errors for me at stock speeds every 2-3 seconds, and my temps are not all to high



The scanner works fine for me. But most people use furmark for stress testing nowadays.


----------

